# OH My, And one more !!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was contacted by a SM member late this afternoon and I hope they will share their name with all of you.
They found a young Maltese female in the Long Beach , Calif. area and contacted us for help. I am so happy that Judy was able to find a foster , so we could help them. The wonderful man is driving her to our vets near Bron and she will be scanned for a microchip and if one isn't found then she will be vetted and then go to a foster home. I hope they will let you know who they are. It takes all of us to help and can't thank them enough for stepping up and picking this stray girl and calling us for help. So many people will drive on by. Hugs, Edie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my! It has been a busy week!! I'm so glad they stopped because you're right so many people just keeping driving! Thank you to the SM member and AMAR!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, what a very busy week you've had. I too am so happy that whoever it was took the time to stop and pick up this poor baby, so many people just keep driving on. Hopefully this baby just got out and will be reunited with their loved ones. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my another.....it doesnt seem to end. Thank you for all you do. If you have any rescues in NY that need help in transport, please let me know. I will do what I can. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I was contacted by a SM member late this afternoon and I hope they will share their name with all of you.
> They found a young Maltese female in the Long Beach , Calif. area and contacted us for help. I am so happy that Judy was able to find a foster , so we could help them. The wonderful man is driving her to our vets near Bron and she will be scanned for a microchip and if one isn't found then she will be vetted and then go to a foster home. I hope they will let you know who they are. It takes all of us to help and can't thank them enough for stepping up and picking this stray girl and calling us for help. So many people will drive on by. Hugs, Edie


Sounds to me by your posting above that the kind and caring wonderful SM member might be a man. First man who comes to mind is DooLittle's dad. But, then I know we have other wonderful dads on here, too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully she's someone's pet that escaped, and can be reunited with the owners Thanks to AMAR and to the caring person who contacted you for help!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello all,

We cannot thank the AMAR enough for finding a foster home so quickly. My husband and I were walking our dogs when we saw this cute little female Maltese mix crossing the street to say hi to our two babies. We walked the streets back and forth a few times to see if anyone was looking for her but no luck. We've been living here for a few years and used to always see the same dogs. It seemed to us that someone dropped her off on top of the hill where many people hike. 

She's very friendly and she was very nice to our dogs as well. It didn't look like she was very well taken care of  but for having visited the shelters around here she certainly looked good!

We went to the closest vet to see if she had a microchip. She didn't. Shortly after that, Judy called back as she already found a foster. So we drove her to the Vet that usually takes care of the AMAR rescues in this area.

3 Hours with this little angel and it was already heart breaking to leave her. We wish we could have fostered her ourselves but we live in a condo with strict HOA rules about the number of pets we can have.. and we are already "maxed" out with 2 Maltese and a cat.

Thanks again Judy for your help, we are not sure what we could have done other than breaking the HOA rule for a few days because we were not going to leave her in any of the shelters around here...

We hope that she will find her forever home very soon.:heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you! What good Samaritans! She is a cutie! Hope she finds a loving forever hone.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

fleurdelys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We cannot thank the AMAR enough for finding a foster home so quickly. My husband and I were walking our dogs when we saw this cute little female Maltese mix crossing the street to say hi to our two babies. We walked the streets back and forth a few times to see if anyone was looking for her but no luck. We've been living here for a few years and used to always see the same dogs. It seemed to us that someone dropped her off on top of the hill where many people hike.
> 
> ...


Thank you and bless you and your husband! It's angels like you who can sleep well at night ... knowing that you did something so loving and caring to help another one of God's helpless and innocent creatures. 

I am sure this beautiful fluff baby will find her loving forever home soon.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad that you posted to let everyone know how you helped this little one. She looks very cute from the picture. Cant thank you and your husband enough for helping her and then reaching out to AMA Rescue. We cant always help, but so glad we could this time.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

fleurdelys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We cannot thank the AMAR enough for finding a foster home so quickly. My husband and I were walking our dogs when we saw this cute little female Maltese mix crossing the street to say hi to our two babies. We walked the streets back and forth a few times to see if anyone was looking for her but no luck. We've been living here for a few years and used to always see the same dogs. It seemed to us that someone dropped her off on top of the hill where many people hike.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for helping this sweet girl! She is so adorable in the picture. I bet it was hard to see her go even after just a short amount of time. I'm so glad AMAR was able to help this baby! Thanks AMAR!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

fleurdelys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We cannot thank the AMAR enough for finding a foster home so quickly. My husband and I were walking our dogs when we saw this cute little female Maltese mix crossing the street to say hi to our two babies. We walked the streets back and forth a few times to see if anyone was looking for her but no luck. We've been living here for a few years and used to always see the same dogs. It seemed to us that someone dropped her off on top of the hill where many people hike.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for saving her. She's a total doll. And thanks to AMAR for finding a foster so quickly. I'm once again dumbfounded that a dog like this could be abandoned. 
Good to see you posting here again


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> So glad that you posted to let everyone know how you helped this little one. She looks very cute from the picture. Cant thank you and your husband enough for helping her and then reaching out to AMA Rescue. We cant always help, but so glad we could this time.
> Hugs,Edie


Thank you again Eddie for helping the little girl. I know she is in good hands (angels' hands I would say :wub. I am so sad that we could not foster her. Xena is truly an angel, she is so sweet :wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> Thank you so much for helping this sweet girl! She is so adorable in the picture. I bet it was hard to see her go even after just a short amount of time. I'm so glad AMAR was able to help this baby! Thanks AMAR!!!



Yes, it was really heartbreaking to leave her. I am sure she is going to make a family the happiest. She is very sweet :wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much for saving her. She's a total doll. And thanks to AMAR for finding a foster so quickly. I'm once again dumbfounded that a dog like this could be abandoned.
> Good to see you posting here again


Yes, I totally agree with you. it is so sad:smcry:

I am glad to be back. Tyler is so handsome:wub: , such an happy boy:heart:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you and bless you and your husband! It's angels like you who can sleep well at night ... knowing that you did something so loving and caring to help another one of God's helpless and innocent creatures.
> 
> I am sure this beautiful fluff baby will find her loving forever home soon.


Thank you for your kind words:heart:


----------

